# Paradise fry at PJ's (Scarborough Town Centre)



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Dropped into PJ's today and Hagen was kind enough to show me a tank they've got going with a pair of paradise fish.

Tons of fry in there! *drools*

Now I want some paradise fish cause they're alot like bettas in their mannerisms and parenting.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they are quite striking too eh


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

The red paradise that I got at Menagerie are spawning regularly and raising a few fry in my 100 gal community tank. I'm amazed. The largest fry is almost a centimetre long now.

I did pull some out and get them into a separate 10 gal where I hope I'll raise them. The adults are beautiful and not particularly aggressive.

Dominic


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I take it that means they build bubble nests like bettas? Learn somthing every day....I thought they were more like kribs.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine are a different species from the standard paradise fish - there are some pics of them just below this thread (http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=953). They're Macropodus erythropterus. They are in the same family as the usual paradise fish Macropdus opercularis, so yes, they build bubblenests. They are about the easiest things to breed I've had so far. Beautiful too. Actually, they're the first anabantoids I've spawned successfully.

Think I'll try some more when I get some tanks set up. I highly recommend them. The finnage on the male, particularly when he's displaying, is incredible.

Dominic


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

By looking at the pictures, I recall my memory when I was a kid. I used to visit my grandma in China and my relatives took me to the rice paddles to catch paradise fish with nets. I always caught a handful of paradise fish and some other unknown small barbs. It was easy and really fun. Their color were more keen to bright orange.


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Daughter and I popped into PJ's on Monday and noticed more paradise fry in the tank. Last time we'd been to visit there were no fry at all.  

I guess mom and dad keep eating them or they keep dying, not sure which but I'm betting that it's more likely the first. lol

I suggested to Hagen that he just bag up the fry that were in there and gave them to me to take home and attempt to raise. Sure enough, I got my wish.  

Now I've got a small 2.5 gallon setup with about 20 paradise fish fry. Going to keep my fingers crossed that most of them survive.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

good luck with them!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> I take it that means they build bubble nests like bettas? Learn somthing every day....I thought they were more like kribs.


They're anabantoids/labyrinth fish

If labyrinth fish are your vice, YOU MUST talk to Harold when he's not busy @ Menagerie. He gets pretty much all the Paradise varieties, but you must be patient as they take awhile to come in when you ask for them.

He has had (More than this, this is all I remember)

Chinese Paradise (SOLID orange body)
Blue / Red Paradise (obercularis)
Black paradise (Dark grey/black with blue/red tones. Very peaceful)
Spiketail Paradise

and more. Paradise are fun to watch. They can be kept similarly to bettas, but prefer slightly cooler water (not all species, do your research. Im just talking about obercularis right now as it is the most common).

The ideal tank for a pair of obercularis would be approximately 24x12 with a dropped water level, low current, reasonable lever of dissolved oxygen, lots of clumps of stuff like plants to build nests in, and a temperature of about 76F


----------

